# air stone or bubble wand



## bassdawg (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes I would like to know if bubbles are an advantage in an aquarium ? 
Thanks for your time .


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

bassdawg said:


> Yes I would like to know if bubbles are an advantage in an aquarium ?
> Thanks for your time .



No advantage other than they circulate water....there are much better ways to achieve this without using an air-pump to create bubbles. 
Surface agitation provides the most oxegen exchange and can be accomplished by directing your filters return towards the surface. 

I haven't used an air pump for over 15 years...
Hate the noise and mess the bubbles create on the rim and cover of the aquarium.

IMHO the only thing bubbles do is provide a certain visual "look" in the tank......
If this is something you like/want then go for it.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree with the above posting in most cases. They are convenient for circulating air in hatch and fry tanks without sucking up spawn.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the fish might like them.i have read of some fish swimming through them over and over.and it can drop the tempo a bit if you would like.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

We have two air stones (the wider based stones) in our 20 gallon and our fish love to play in the bubbles. We have them turned down a little so they don't get tussled around when they do. It seems like quite the passtime for all of our fish (Cory's and Neon's) they love it.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I use Eheim air diffusers attached to the output of my canister filters. They are cheap and work great.

Eheim Oxygen Diffuser, Aquarium Filter Accessories for Sale Online | PetSolutions


----------

